# NZXT G10 Kompatibilität?



## HMangels91 (17. März 2014)

*NZXT G10 Kompatibilität?*

Hi Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem o.g. Adapter machen können?

Habe eine GTX760 Phantom von Gainward und weiß nicht ob das Teil auf das PCB passt.

Alternativen???


----------



## ramme223 (17. März 2014)

*AW: NZXT G10 Kompatibilität?*



HMangels91 schrieb:


> Hi Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem o.g. Adapter machen können?
> 
> Habe eine GTX760 Phantom von Gainward und weiß nicht ob das Teil auf das PCB passt.
> 
> Alternativen???


 
Habe selber den G10, bin damit sehr zufrieden.  Werde wenn es die Zeit erlaubt am Wochenende meine Erfahrungen in einen thread packen. 
Zu deiner Frage: die 760 phantom basiert auf dem pcb der gtx 670, lediglich der Kühler ist ein anderer. Der G10 passt also.


----------



## Ravenshark (18. März 2014)

*AW: NZXT G10 Kompatibilität?*

Der G10 passt wohl so ziemlich auf allen GPU`s. Man muss bissel schauen ob man evtl. Adapterplätchen benötigt als Distanzscheiben wie bei der 7970 z.B. .


----------



## Pinchen1609 (18. März 2014)

*AW: NZXT G10 Kompatibilität?*

Ich habe die Accellero Hybrid die NZXT kenn ich jetzt nur von Bildern aber generell würde ich auf die Ram noch zusätzlich Heatspreader aufbringen.
Habe ich wie gesagt auch auf meiner Graka aufgeklebt mit 2 Komponenten Wärmeleitkleber. 
Sowas zb. 

Google-Ergebnis für http://www.mousebungee.de/imageResizer/558x260/VGA-passiv.jpg


----------



## HMangels91 (24. März 2014)

*AW: NZXT G10 Kompatibilität?*

weiß jemand wie breit der hybrid radiator ist? habe oben zB nicht genug platz um meine H55 im Shinobi oberseite einzbauen


----------

